# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Trang web up ảnh

## chiaseanhnet

Chào các bạn, hôm nay mình xin giới thiệu các bạn website *up ảnh miễn phí* giành cho người Việt Nam chúng ta. Chúng ta có thể up ảnh, chia sẻ 1 cách nhanh chóng mà *không cần tạo tài khoản*. Hoặc nếu bạn muốn có thể đăng kí tài khoản để tạo album quản lý riêng những bức ảnh riêng cho mình.

*Một số chức năng chính*

- Tốc độ upload nhanh, hỗ trợ nhiều định dạng ảnh.
- Lưu trữ ảnh vĩnh viễn.
- Ngôn ngữ Tiếng Việt dễ sử dụng.
- Dễ dàng chia sẻ lên mạng xã hội, diễn đàn, blog, website.

Website: http://chiaseanh.net

----------


## lmkvietnam

Chia sẻ thêm với các bạn 1 web up ảnh & chia sẻ ảnh nhé. Siêu nhanh! Siêu dễ 
web: http://www.upsieutoc.com/

----------

